# OCZ ZT PSU modular cable



## nat327 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi All!

Does anyone know where I can find replacement for OCZ ZT modular cable PSU?
I have lost my PCI-E cable and am not sure what to do as I needed it for Xfire.

It looks like I can just grab a PCI-E power connector and wire it myself but am not too sure??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 15, 2016)

http://www.moddiy.com/
Should have what you need.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2016)

Try emailing Firepower... they sell the ZT series now.

OCZ ZT Premium Single Sleeved 8-Pin (6+2) PCIe Modular Cable (60cm)
OCZ Modular PSU Sleeved PCIe 8-Pin to 8-Pin + 6-Pin Cable


----------



## nat327 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
I had a look at the cable and that's some steep price for a fancy looking cable I totally don't need 

And I needed two 

I'll try emailing Firepower as suggested.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2016)

If you trust ebay, try there...

EDIT: you might wanna put a WTB in the B/S/T forum.

Or, if, you are handy... buy some ends, wire, and wire covering; then, make your own.


----------



## nat327 (Mar 15, 2016)

95Viper said:


> If you trust ebay, try there...
> 
> EDIT: you might wanna put a WTB in the B/S/T forum.
> 
> Or, if, you are handy... buy some ends, wire, and wire covering; then, make your own.


Was thinking exactly that. Guess I'll have to get myself a circuit tester to check wiring on existing cable. I'm a noob when it comes to these things 

This looks good. Should be easy to rewire if wiring doesn't check out


----------

